# Winterizing fridge with ice maker



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

My family has a summer home and we need a new fridge. I'm pushing for one with an ice maker. We shut the house down and drain the water. Is there any possible way to drain an ice maker properly without getting too involved? Anyone had any experience with this? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Disconnect it.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Disconnect it.


Ok, but will the water drain out or does it leave water in the system that can freeze and become issue. This is downeast Maine and subject to freezing temperatures.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Morning Wood said:


> Ok, but will the water drain out or does it leave water in the system that can freeze and become issue. This is downeast Maine and subject to freezing temperatures.


The only water an ice maker holds is between the angle stop and the solenoid valve in the fridge, disconnecting it is going to gravity drain that line.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn. So nothing to worry about huh. Setup a ball valve with a drain on it and good to go.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I do a lot of work in a community of summer cottages. A ton of people have ice makers on their fridges. Out of all the ones I have seen nobody has a drain on theirs. They just pull the fridge out and unhook the line. But I can't see how a drain wouldn't work.


Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Our old tech used to have an attachment he would connect to his compressor and onto the water line when disconnected. He would turn the resume down to about 50psi and then use the water dispenser and turn on the ice maker. This would clear all the lines in a matter of seconds.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I saw no mention of a water dispenser in the original post.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

No water dispenser, but if there was one with a filter etc, would the compressed air be the way to go with that setup? Or would disconnecting and draining work with a water dispenser?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Disconnect the water supply and engage the dispenser until all the water drips out of the disconnected line.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I live in the northeast. Have a number of customers who I winterize cottages for. 

A few plumbing & air fittings, a short hose, & an air compressor. Hook all up, pressurize the system to about 50 psi, & start opening lines / faucets. Work them in proper order. Once all water is blown out of the whole system, I open all taps a bit, just so if any moisture is still in & freezes, it doesn't explode the line.

RV antifreeze in all drains & toilets. Works just dandy here in NY & PA.


----------

